# GBR - Gowings Retail



## GreatPig (14 July 2004)

Hi,

Not trading yet, just learning, but starting to look at some charts and came across this one for Gowings Retail which seemed quite interesting.

I don't know the first thing about their fundamentals, and the price has essentially been dropping for the whole time (it was just over $1 back in Dec 2001, which must be when it floated as I don't have any data from before then), but this final dip is very low and it looks like it could be turning.

Very low volumes (10s of thousands), but what do you think?

Cheers,
GP


----------



## GreatPig (24 July 2004)

*Re: GBR - Gowings*

Well I got this for my paper portfolio for $0.27 and it's currently at $0.32, showing an 18.5% gross gain.

So get down there and buy some cheap suits, and help get the price up ;D.

GP


----------



## eopiela (12 May 2010)

test post bump testing 123.  Is this on here?  Just checking to see if I can post.
Does this one come through?

1234567891113


----------

